# EPP



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 3, 2005)

For those who may be interested, check out the Encyclopedia Puritannica Project (EPP) at http://www.puritannica.com for a great CD resource which includes a reliable copy of the Bible in English, a faithful translation of the Psalms organized as a metrical Psalter, and Eighty (80) human works, all of which are either technically writings of the Puritans or works of their theological "sons."


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 24, 2005)

Bump - check it out!


----------



## blhowes (Apr 24, 2005)

Are you considering ordering a copy? That's quite a content list. In addition to the excellent content, it looks like a lot of work went into it with all the interlinkiarity.

[Edited on 4-24-2005 by blhowes]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 24, 2005)

I have a copy. And I've spent time and resources assisting in the project. The folks behind the CD have invested numerous man-hours and $$ to make this project the success that it is. I think it's an invaluable contribution to the church because it makes certain Puritan works much more accessible than they have been. I highly recommend the CD, and future updated versions will also be worth getting too, I think.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> Bump - check it out!


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jun 24, 2005)

You ought to post this in the Library Andrew.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 24, 2005)

EPP Version 2.0 is coming out very soon. It should be available on or around August 1, 2005 through the EPP website or Reformation Heritage Books. Check it out!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 2, 2005)

EPP v 2.0 is now available at Reformation Heritage Books


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 28, 2005)

One of the nice features of the EPP 2.0 is having Matthew Poole's commentary in electronic format! Also, Matthew Henry's commentary on the Westminster Shorter Catechism and Zacharias Ursinus' commentary on the Heidelberg Catechism. 

[Edited on 8-28-2005 by VirginiaHuguenot]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 27, 2005)

EPP 3.0 is coming out soon! 

[Edited on 11-27-2005 by VirginiaHuguenot]


----------



## fredtgreco (Nov 27, 2005)

Andrew,

What is the format of the books?

How are they searchable? (is there a way to search the whole collection, for example to see all comments on Eph 1:2 ? )

Any idea what will be added for 3.0? Cost?


----------



## historyb (Nov 27, 2005)

Can the software be used on Linux? Don't use Windows


----------



## historyb (Nov 27, 2005)

Looking at the screenshots I think I answered my own question.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by historyb_
> Can the software be used on Linux? Don't use Windows



I am told that it can be used on Linux.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fredtgreco_
> Andrew,
> 
> What is the format of the books?
> ...



Each EPP version is a CD which contains a large number of Reformed works which were scanned and which are cross-referenced to Bible verses, including the 1650 Scottish metrical psalter. Therefore, yes, you can pull up a particular verse and see what any of the authors included had to say about that verse. 

Version 3.0 will include the works of Thomas Boston, 26 volumes of sermons by JC Philpot, Henry Law on the Psalms, Charles Bridges on Psalm 119, and expanded portions (from version 2.0) of Calvin's Commentaries, Dabney's Discussions, Gurnall's Christian in Complete Armour, etc. 

Reformation Heritage Books sells version 2.0 for $60 and I expect version 3.0 to be sold for the same price or slightly higher. 

From the EPP overview: 



> # USEFUL: Innovative, categorized cross-referencing allows you to find every occurrence of a scripture reference in these texts with just a few clicks. A huge glossary of theological terms and antiquarian words helps to clarify difficult sentences. Simple, yet powerful navigation makes the content of these books accessible in ways not previously possible.
> 
> For example, if you wanted to know what Matthew Henry taught about Matt 5:3, you would probably turn to his Commentary on Matt 5:3-12. With this product, you would find out that he also used this verse to support his comments on Deut 27:11-26 and Matt 23:14-33.
> 
> ...



[Edited on 11-27-2005 by VirginiaHuguenot]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 11, 2005)

There is a good review of the EPP by the Webmaster here.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 25, 2005)

I have EPP 3.0 now. It is awesome! 

It is available here: http://www.puritannica.com/

[Edited on 12-25-2005 by VirginiaHuguenot]


----------



## Augusta (Dec 25, 2005)

Great avatar Andrew! That is my husbands favorite version of Dicken's A Christmas Carol. That actor is great as Scrooge. We have watched it twice this month already.


----------



## cupotea (Dec 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> I have EPP 3.0 now. It is awesome!
> 
> It is available here: http://www.puritannica.com/
> ...



Thanks for the info. Just ordered the update. Looking forward to it because it's so darn good!!!!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Augusta_
> Great avatar Andrew! That is my husbands favorite version of Dicken's A Christmas Carol. That actor is great as Scrooge. We have watched it twice this month already.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Globachio_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> ...



It's a treasure-trove of Puritan literature. Enjoy!


----------



## cupotea (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> I have EPP 3.0 now. It is awesome!
> It's a treasure-trove of Puritan literature. Enjoy!



Just got it in. As usual ... magnificent! As if it wasn't already quite full, it's got tons more. I'm looking forward to getting into Dabney's Discussions.

Thanks for the tip.


----------



## alwaysreforming (Dec 29, 2005)

Oh, no... not another EPP thread!

Let's just keep it clean and remember that we're all brothers here! 

Oh, wait, maybe I'm just thinking of EP... Hmmmmmmm....


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by alwaysreforming_
> Oh, no... not another EPP thread!
> 
> Let's just keep it clean and remember that we're all brothers here!
> ...


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 7, 2006)

For those who may be interested, the EPP has a CD demo available here: http://www.puritannica.com/index.html


----------

